# Has anyone actually been kicked for low Acceptance Rating?



## djfx (Jan 1, 2016)

If so, how low was it? 

I feel like I completely ignore my acceptance rating but I've never been told anything. I'm really curious to see if it's even a thing...


----------



## gearhead (Nov 30, 2015)

How do you know your acceptance rating. I run android and it's nowhere on the partner app? Are you simply guessing what your acceptance rate is?


----------



## djfx (Jan 1, 2016)

Well you get weekly acceptance ratings. Wouldn't you know an average?


----------



## gearhead (Nov 30, 2015)

Hmmm maybe I'm missing it but I receive weekly payout statements via email but nowhere on the statement does it show my acceptance rating. It shows how much I earned for the previous week, number of trips per day, surge fees, Uber fees, and actual earnings paid into my checking account.


----------



## djfx (Jan 1, 2016)

Same, in an email


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

djfx said:


> Same, in an email


40%??? Oh my!


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

I've been deactivated from lyft for 60% acceptance Dec 2014, the week of nye


----------



## djfx (Jan 1, 2016)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> I've been deactivated from lyft for 60% acceptance Dec 2014, the week of nye


Wow! Were you warned beforehand?



Coachman said:


> 40%??? Oh my!


I know! But I've never been told anything... That's why I was curious if anyone has actually been kicked off of Uber for this?


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

djfx said:


> Wow! Were you warned beforehand?
> 
> I know! But I've never been told anything... That's why I was curious if anyone has actually been kicked off of Uber for this?


No warning, the same day I got an email saying I became a lyft mentor for being such a good driver... Irony eh..lol


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

djfx said:


> I know! But I've never been told anything... That's why I was curious if anyone has actually been kicked off of Uber for this?


But what in the world are you doing that you let six out of ten pings go by?!


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

djfx said:


> Same, in an email


Top drivers made $35?


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

djfx said:


> Same, in an email


That might be a lesson to account for? Top 20% of the highest rated drivers accept 96% of their trips...

Throughout 8~9 months of rideshare, I have always maintained a >98% acceptance rating. My knowledge is that you CAN get deactivated for having a consistently low acceptance rating. My guess is anywhere less than 2/3rds (or 66%) of trips accepted.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

I had a deactivation warning from Uber for a low acceptance rating. I've picked it up since then. In my town, Lyft rides are slim and often a request will be 20 or 30 minutes away. I won't do those and they are half. I run about 50% with Lyft. I keep waiting for a warning or deactivation because of that.


----------

